# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  WLAX Project - Live CD

## gadgetakias

Αγαπητοί συμφορουμίτες,

Θα θέλαμε να σας παρουσιάσουμε ένα νέο project που πιστεύουμε ότι αφορά την ασύρματη κοινότητά μας, αλλά και όλους τους ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με ασύρματα δίκτυα ανά τον κόσμο.

Το όνομα αυτού, είναι.. WLAX. Οι συνειρμοί του ονόματος ίσως να είναι πολλοί. Μία ερμηνεία είναι ότι τα αρχικά του σημαίνουν Wireless Linux And eXtras.

Δεν πρόκειται για κάποια μεγάλη καινοτομία. Πρόκειται για ένα Linux Live CD που περιέχει μία συλλογή (distro) προγραμμάτων GNU/Linux. Πέρα από την υποστήριξη του τυπικού hardware, περιέχει υποστήριξη και για τον πιο γνωστό και διαδεδομένο WiFi εξοπλισμό.

Απλά θέλαμε να φτιάξουμε ένα bootable CD το οποίο θα μπορούσαμε σε οποιοδήποτε Η/Υ, χωρίς εγκατάσταση, να έχουμε όλα όσα μας χρειάζονται για την ενασχόληση μας γύρω από τα δίκτυα και ιδιαίτερα τα ασύρματα. Έτσι περιέχουμε πολλά χρήσιμα εργαλεία που μπορούνε να μας βοηθήσουν στο στήσιμο, την βελτίωση αλλά και την χρήση ασύρματων συνδέσεων. Εκτός βέβαια από τεχνικά εργαλεία περιέχει και εφαρμογές πλοήγησης, email, chat, IM μέχρι και εφαρμογές γραφείου. Όλα αυτά σε ένα ευχάριστο γραφικό περιβάλλον (KDE).

Στόχος μας είναι να δημιουργηθεί ένα Live CD το οποίο θα μπορεί ο καθένας εύκολα να χρησιμοποιεί σε οποιονδήποτε Η/Υ και να δουλεύει. Χωρίς να χρειάζεται να εγκαταστήσει ή να σβήσει τίποτα στον σκληρό του. Ακόμη και χωρίς να έχει την παραμικρή γνώση γύρω από το Linux!

Το WLAX Project βρίσκεται ακόμη σε νηπιακή ηλικία. Μόλις γεννήθηκε και έμαθε να λειτουργεί. Έτσι σήμερα σας παρουσιάζουμε την πρώτη Beta του έκδοση. Μέχρι τώρα ήμασταν μόνοι μας. Από σήμερα θέλουμε βοήθεια από όλους σας. Περιμένουμε να βρείτε bugs & ασυμβατότητες, να βοηθήσετε και εσείς στην ανάπτυξη και κυρίως να μας στείλετε τις ιδέες σας.

Το όλο Project είναι open source και αναπτύσσεται και χρηματοδοτείται από την PriveSoft (μέλος της Privenet). Είναι δωρεάν και είστε ελεύθεροι να το κατεβάσετε, να το αντιγράψετε και να το διανείμετε.

Νομίζουμε ότι είπαμε ήδη αρκετά.
Η πρώτη παρουσίαση και διανομή των πρώτων CDs θα γίνει σήμερα 3 Μαρτίου, στην έδρα του AWMN στην γιορτή της πίτας. Όσοι δεν παραστείτε μπορείτε να το βρείτε από το βράδυ στο DC της γειτονιάς σας και από βδομάδα διαθέσιμο για download μέσω internet στο Sourceforge.

----------


## smarag

Με τι username κάνεις login οταν φτάνει στο wlax login: γιατι αν το γράφει πάει πανω και δέν εμφανίζεται...

----------


## alasondro

username : root
pass : toor

----------


## mojiro

shift+page up/down για console scrolling

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραίο είναι... το δοκίμασα τα ξημερώματα που γύρισα... δεν κρατήθηκα...

έπαιξε και με την Cisco a/b/g μου μιας και είναι Atheros... με λίγα hick-up βέβαια γιατί όπως είδα ο driver δεν υποστηρίζει wep με passphrase και επίσης δεν σήκωσε ένα raid με NTFS που είχε το pc (Σο φ.... γατ δηλαδή αλλά λέμε). Κατά τα άλλα χάρμα για scan και 5-6 άλλες δουλείτσες...

Well done!  ::  

Άντε με το καλό να βγει και από το Beta phase

----------


## cirrus

Προσπάθησα και εγώ να το bootαρω στο macbook μου. Ομολογώ ότι είναι από τα λίγα live που έχω βρει που καταφέρνουν να φτάσουν μέχρι το login. Παρόλα αυτά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω login λόγω κάποιου προβλήματος με το keyboard (κάθε κουμπί που πάταγα ήταν σαν να το πάταγα δύο φορές, ακόμη και το enter). Ενδεχομένως να φτιάχνετε μια κάποιο option στο kernel στο boot (αν βρω χρόνο θα το ψάξω).

----------

